# Oberstdorf - Gardasee TOURBERICHT



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

Diesen Sommer Stand uns der Sinn danach, wieder einmal einen "richtigen" Alpencross zu fahren. Nachdem wir die letzten Jahre zumeist mehrtägige Runden gefahren sind, sollte es diesmal ein Klassiker werden (zumindest was Start und Ziel angeht). Aber auch durch die Alpen führen viele Wege zum Ziel. Auf diesen möchten wir euch gerne mitnehmen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Bilder schauen


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

Insgesamt hatten wir 9 Fahrtage mit 430 km und 17.700 HM (abzüglich rd. 1.400 HM für 2 Seilbahnen).

Die Übergänge:

Schrofenpass 1.689 m
Salobersattel 1.792 m
Kriegeralpe 1.997 m
Rauhes Joch/Freiburger Hütte 1.931 m
Kristbergsattel 1.470 m
Silbertal/Langer See 1.950 m
Scheidseen/Neue Heilbronner Hütte 2.308 m
Zeinisjoch 1.842 m
Fimberpass 2.608 m
Val D'Uina/Schlinigpass 2.309 m
Madritschjoch 3.123 m
Tarscher Pass 2.517 m
Hofmahdjoch 1.750 m
Gantkofel 1.866 m
Monte Roen 2.116 m
Andalo 1.200 m
Val Lomaso (Rifugio S. Pietro) 976 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (29. September 2018)

Servus,

der Track lässt sich nicht anzeigen.

"Diese Strecke ist nicht öffentlich und wurde noch nicht von cschaeff freigegeben."


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der Track lässt sich nicht anzeigen.
> 
> "Diese Strecke ist nicht öffentlich und wurde noch nicht von cschaeff freigegeben."



erledigt


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

TAG 1 Oberstdorf - Hochtannbergpass

Gegen 11:00 Uhr stellen wir unser Auto am Parkplatz an der Therme in Oberstdorf ab (Monatsticket 30,- €) und strampeln erstmal an der Stillach entlang Richtung Birgsau.





Nachdem wir in diesem verrückten Sommer in Nordhessen nur noch vetrocknete Steppe unter den Stollen hatten, werden wir gleich zu Beginn mit zwei herrlichen (und schmerzlich vermissten) Sinneseindrücken begrüßt:

GRÜNES GRAS und DUFT NACH HEU 





Wir verlassen die Stillach und fahren einen Schlenker über den Gasthof Einödsbach. Richtung Trettachspitze und Mädelegabel wirds schon richtig alpin.





Der Gasthof rühmt sich damit, die südlichste Terasse Deutschlands zu haben. Voll ist's auf jeden Fall und schmecken tut's auch...





Hinter dem Gasthaus wird's dann zunehmend einsamer. Auf aspahltiertem Fahrweg geht's durch das Rappenalptal bis zur Höflehütte und von da auf schönem trail (anfangs noch fahrbar) Richtung Schrofenpass.





Wer aus den Allgäuer Alpen mit dem Radl nach Süden will, kommt eigentlich nicht am Schrofenpass vorbei. In engen Kehren und über teils hohe Strufen gewinnt man zwischen den Latschenkiefern schnell an Höhe. Echte Tragestücke halten sich in Grenzen, meist kann man ganz gut schieben. 





Die Wegführung ist schon exponiert und man sollte schwindelfrei und trittsicher sein. Zu Fuß gar kein Problem, das Radl sollte man allerdings so gut im Griff haben, dass es kein "Eigenleben" entwickelt.





Auch dieser Ratschlag macht Sinn...





Und so geht es rd. 45 Minuten, mal schiebend, mal tragend, in höchster Konzentration und mit leichtem Schaudern durch die Schrofen ...





... bis man über einen kleinen Sattel ganz unvermutet wieder in lieblicher Almlandschaft steht und den Blick ins Lechtal genießt.


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

Vom Schrofenpass geht's ziemlich verblockt runter nach Lechleiten bzw. Gehren. Wir nehmen den Lechwanderweg und queren oberhalb von Warth den Krumbach.





Nach Warth hinauf ist wieder etwas Schieben angesagt.





Blick zurück auf den Lechwanderweg und den Biberkopf.



 
Auf Empfehlung vom @Hofbiker gehts hinter Warth auf der Salzstraße Richtung Hochtannbergpass. 





Schöne alte Walserhäuser säumen den Weg.





Auf schönem trail fahren wir immer im Angesicht des Großen Widdersteins nach Hochkrummbach, wo wir im Hotel Adler Unterkunft beziehen (sehr schöne Sauna, toller Ruheraum mit Panoramablick ins Lechtal).




42 km, 1.200 HM, Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

TAG 2 Hochtannbergpass - Silbertal

In schöner Morgenstimmung verlassen wir das Hotel Adler...





...queren die Hochtannbergstraße auf Passhöhe und tauchen ein ins Lechquellengebirge Richtung Salobersattel.





Das Geläuf ist stellenweise durch Viehtritt arg ramponiert und so bekommen unsere Schuhe und die Radln eine schöne Fango-Packung.





Aussichtsreich gehts weiter über den Auenfeldsattel und die Grubenalpe. Die Liftanlagen sind recht unauffällig und stören den Gesamteindruck überraschend wenig.





Sehr idyllisch, die Vorarlberger Almenlandschaft.





An der Kriegeralpe geht's dann steil hinunter zum Lech...





...welcher naturbelassen, klar und kalt unsere müden Füße kühlt.





Frau ist glücklich...





Blümchen schön...





läuft


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

Auf asphaltiertem Fahrweg geht's immer dem Lech entgegen Richtung Formarinjoch.





Blick zurück das Lechtal hinunter.





Hinter dem Formarinjoch taucht dann unvermittelt der türkisblau leuchtende Formarinsee auf, über dem wie ein Schloß des Bergkönigs die Freiburger Hütte trohnt.





Auf dem Fahrweg zur Freiburger Hütte gibt es das volle Seepanorama und einen schönen Blick zurück auf den Formarinsattel.





Der Hütte wird natürlich ein Besuch abgestattet.





Auf schottrigem Fahrweg geht's vorbei an der Rauhen Staffel...





...mit gefälligem Fensterblick.





Der trail runter nach Dalaas ist heute nicht unser Freund. Überall liegt sehr loser Schotter und man muss die Bremse nur anschauen, um die Räder zum Blockieren und Rutschen zu bringen. Also überwiegend Wanderung...





...bis wir in den Wald eintauchen...





...und am Ende doch noch Fahrspaß aufkommt.





In Dalaas wird im Supermarkt Proviant gebunkert und es geht nochmal zähe 600 HM hinauf auf den Kristbergsattel...





...von dem man einen weiten Blick ins Rätikon genießen kann. Wie schon gestern quellen die Wolken zum Nachmittag hin immer mehr und wir sputen uns, trocken nach Silbertal in unsere Unterkunft hinunterzukommen.





Die Frühstückspension Lindschinger-Zudrell erweist sich als absoluter Glücksgriff. Im Garten zwei Liegestühle, wir bekommen frische Marillen und Tomaten aus eigener Ernte gereicht, Abendessen wird telefonisch extra für uns im Gasthof klargemacht, wegen des leichten Nieselregens steht unaufgefordert ein großer Regenschirm an der Haustür bereit, das Frühstück ist so reichhaltig, dass wir beim besten Willen nur die Hälfte schaffen...tolle Gastgeber, klare Empfehlung 

48 km, 1.700 HM


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

btw: keine Scheu vor Komentaren, das soll kein Monolog werden


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Insgesamt hatten wir 8 Fahrtage mit 430 km und 17.700 HM (abzüglich rd. 1.400 HM für 2 Seilbahnen)....



 das war ne nette Tour 

Schrofenpass wollt ich nie machen  danke fürs Mitnehmen  Bis hierher kenn ich das meiste überwiegend vom Wandern, Klettern und Skifahren.


----------



## cschaeff (29. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schrofenpass wollt ich nie machen



Alles nur Schauergeschichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. September 2018)

@cschaeff will weiterlesen....
Strammes Programm was die Höhenmeter angeht,Respekt


----------



## bMerry (30. September 2018)

Das Eröffnungsbild ist klasse - damit habe ich das erste richtige "Auja" von Sohnemann für die Pläne 2019 bekommen 

Der Schrofenpass hält mich aber auch auf Abstand  Nun bin ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht - Danke fürs Nachreisen lassen


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. September 2018)

bMerry schrieb:


> Das Eröffnungsbild ist klasse - damit habe ich das erste richtige "Auja" von Sohnemann für die Pläne 2019 bekommen
> 
> Der Schroffenpass hält mich aber auch auf Abstand  Nun bin ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht - Danke fürs Nachreisen lassen



Der Schrofen ist gar nicht so schlimm 
Wenn man Trittsicher ist und nicht gerade Höhenangst hat , sollte er kein unüberwindbares Hindernis sein 
Vor vielen Jahren , als er noch etwas wilder war , haben wir da schon unsere Rennräder rüber getragen 

Toller Bericht , weiter so


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. September 2018)

Hätte au scho das Vergnügen am Schroffenpass,alles halb so schlimm....


----------



## bMerry (30. September 2018)

Jetzt werde ich doch neugierig auf den Schrofenpass, muss ich mal überdenken. Schwanke bei Bildern/Gedanken an Schrofenpass und Val d'Uina zwischen "brauche Baldrian/Defibrillator". Die Aussicht auf die Täler danach sind schon sehr verlockend.


----------



## Trekiger (30. September 2018)

Dachte der Schrofenpass wäre was mit Leitern? Oder ist das ein anderer Pass in der Gegend?
Val d'Uina fand ich nicht schlimm

@cschaeff Schöner Bericht. Bin schon gespannt auf den weitern Weg.
An deine Begleiterin: LV mit Schutzblech ... wo ist die Stylepolizei wenn man sie braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. September 2018)

OT an:



Trekiger schrieb:


> Dachte der Schrofenpass wäre was mit Leitern? Oder ist das ein anderer Pass in der Gegend?
> Val d'Uina fand ich nicht schlimm
> 
> @cschaeff Schöner Bericht. Bin schon gespannt auf den weitern Weg.
> An deine Begleiterin: LV mit Schutzblech ... wo ist die Stylepolizei wenn man sie braucht



Die sogenannten Leitern sind eigentlich mehr Brücken
http://schrofenpass.info/

OT aus


----------



## bikeseppl (30. September 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> An deine Begleiterin: LV mit Schutzblech ... wo ist die Stylepolizei wenn man sie braucht


Sie fährt immer mit Schutzblech, denke es soll den Regen abschrecken 
Schöner Bericht und Bilder. Das meiste kenne ich, trotzdem immer wieder schön.

Servus Reiner


----------



## beuze1 (30. September 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die sogenannten Leitern sind eigentlich mehr Brücken



Jo...


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2018)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Sie fährt immer mit Schutzblech, denke es soll den Regen abschrecken
> Schöner Bericht und Bilder. Das meiste kenne ich, trotzdem immer wieder schön.
> 
> Servus Reiner


"Er" fährt auch mit Schutzblech, ist aber als Fotograf nie auf den Bildern zu sehen 
Wir haben in unseren Mittelgebirgen einfach viel Schlamm, wenns mal feucht ist. Habe schon alle Schutzbleche mit Klemme am Sattel etc. durch. Einzig überzeugt hat mich der Mudhugger. Der wird mit 6 Kabelbindern verzurrt, ist sehr leicht und stabil. Ich bin einfach zu faul zum Abmachen, so bleibt er halt dran...


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> An deine Begleiterin: LV mit Schutzblech ... wo ist die Stylepolizei wenn man sie braucht



Minder schweres Vergehen... 
Es soll ja Leute geben, die fahren mit nem LV hunderte Kilometer auf Asphalt durch die Berge


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die sogenannten Leitern sind eigentlich mehr Brücken
> http://schrofenpass.info/



Schönes Video im link 
So schaurig hab ich's gar nicht in Erinnerung...

Uns kamen zwei Jungs entgegen, die sind tätsächlich (abschnittsweise) gefahren


----------



## Trekiger (30. September 2018)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Sie fährt immer mit Schutzblech, denke es soll den Regen abschrecken


Verstanden. So wie man auch immer einen Regenschirm dabei hat, damit es nicht regnet.



cschaeff schrieb:


> Minder schweres Vergehen...
> Es soll ja Leute geben, die fahren mit nem LV hunderte Kilometer auf Asphalt durch die Berge


Fühle mich erwischt


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Fühle mich erwischt



Alles gut...
Jeder Jeck is anders


----------



## Trekiger (30. September 2018)

Passt so 
Der Schrofenpass schaut im Video schon garstiger aus wie bei euren Fotos


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2018)

TAG 3 Silbertal - Fimbertal

Nach opulentem Frühstück verlassen wir bei klarem Himmel und schöner Morgensonne den Ort Silbertal in Richtung Silbertal. 






Der Litzbach begleitet uns ein langes Stück in das wildromantische Tal hinein.



 

Ich war zwar noch nicht da, aber so stelle ich mir Kanada vor...



 

Ein Wildbach, wie er im Buche steht.



 

Der Schotterweg hat teils fiese Rampen > 20 %, der Schweiß beginnt schon früh zu rinnen.
Vereinzelt schöne kleine Jagdhäuschen am Wegesrand, ansonsten Stille und Einsamkeit.



 

Irgendwann taucht im Osten der markant gezackte Patteriol auf. 



 

Malerisch der Schwarzsee in einer kleinen Talmulde.



 

Immer wieder giftige kleine Rampen in Richtung Obere Freschalpe. 



 

Irgendwann wird es dann etwas flacher und der Blick öffnet sich weit ins Verwall.



 

Vorerst höchster Punkt an der Oberen Freschalpe.



 

Eine erhabene Landschaft, einsam und von wildromantischer Schönheit.



 

Die Obere Freschalpe markiert das Ende der Fahrbarkeit und den Beginn einer längeren Wanderung. 



 

Die urigen Rinder sind wie für das Foto bestellt...



 

...und wir verweilen einige Minuten und genießen mit den Tieren die Stille und die klare Bergluft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ... Ich war zwar noch nicht da, aber so stelle ich mir Kanada vor...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 778582 ...



Ja auch so und größer, breiter


----------



## Hofbiker (1. Oktober 2018)

@cschaeff gute Bilder, die lassen einen richtig inspirieren zum nachahmen.


----------



## Denzinger (1. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja auch so und größer, breiter


Etwa so?


----------



## TrailProf (1. Oktober 2018)

gerade jetzt erst gesehen, Abo und weiter so.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Oktober 2018)

Da bin ich auch dabei, das schaut sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2018)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Etwa so?



Davon hätt ich auch noch welche


----------



## Speedskater (1. Oktober 2018)

Wann wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## cschaeff (1. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wann wart ihr denn unterwegs?


17. bis 25. August


----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2018)

Das Verbellner Winterjöchl ist aber auch jedesmal schön! Sind das Smartphone-Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (2. Oktober 2018)

Charline496 schrieb:


> Google bezahlte im Internet zwischen 150 und 250 US-Dollar pro Stunde. Mein nächster Verwandter war fünf Monate arbeitslos, und im Vormonat betrug seine Gehaltssumme 28.360 Dollar, die er vier Stunden am Tag von zu Hause aus bezahlte. Ich schlage vor, Sie treten diesem Job jetzt als ein Mittel der Zeit bei und verdienen mehr als Vollzeiteinkommen, folgen dieser Seite ...
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.jobnet70.com



Gemeldet..


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Verbellner Winterjöchl ist aber auch jedesmal schön! Sind das Smartphone-Bilder?


Die Bilder sind mit einer kleinen Kompaktkamera gemacht (Panasonic Lumix).


----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich war von 25.08. bis 08.09. in Morter und ihr seid an meinem Lieblingshotel vorbeigeradelt.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich war von 25.08. bis 08.09. in Morter und ihr seid an meinem Lieblingshotel vorbeigeradelt.


Marteller Talweg, der hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2018)

weiter mit TAG 3 Silbertal - Fimbertal

Ab der oberen Freschalpe wird's dann richtig zünftig. Blocksteinhalden wechseln sich ab mit tiefen Sumpf- und Matschlöchern, an Fahren ist nicht zu denken.  



 

Nach rd. 45 Minuten erreichen wir den Langsee inmitten dieses besonders geschützten Gebietes (Natura 2000 Gebiet Verwall).



 

Das Geläuf wird nicht wirklich besser.



 

Aber welche Strapaze wäre zu viel für diesen Blick?



 

Am Ende des Langsees wird es so sumpfig, dass sinnigerweise ein Bohlenweg angelegt wurde.



 

Nach einer guten Stunde hinter der Freschalpe neigt sich das Gelände wieder etwas nach unten...



 

... in Richtung des Tals der Rosanna (Blickrichtung Konstanzer Hütte/St. Anton).



 

Auf der "Hauptstraße" angekommen geht es ein gutes Stück gemächlich dahin... 



 

im weiteren Verlauf auf schönem trail, alles gut fahrbahr...



 

bis zum fiesen Schnapper Richtung Scheidseen.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2018)

Steigung > 50 % und zudem viel loses Zeug machen einem an dieser Talstufe das Leben schwer.





Zum Glück ist das Ganze nach einer guten Viertelstunde überstanden und man kommt wieder in flacheres Gelände.





Während es im Silbertal noch wie ausgestorben war, sind hier doch einige Biker unterwegs.





MULTIKULTI: Schwärzwälder Kaltblut und Vorarlberger Rind





Der Patteriol und seine Nebengipfel, nun von Süden aus gesehen.





Viel höher geht's nicht mehr, der Blick nach Süden wird frei.



 

Zur Heilbronner Hütte heißt es noch mal, Kräfte zu mobilisieren.





Alles in Bikerhand auf dieser Hüttn.





Idyllisch die Scheidseen am Verbeller Winterjöchle.





Von der Hütte runter geht's rasant auf Schotterpiste...





...durch zerklüftetes Fels- und Wiesengelände.





Milchig-hellblau schimmert das Wasser des Koops-Stausees.





Wir nehmen den Panoramaweg zum Zeinisjoch und rollen von dort das Paznauntal hinunter an Galtür vorbei bis kurz vor Ischgl.





Die Wolken türmen sich immer höher und dunkler auf, und bald schüttet es ordentlich. Wir wettern kurz ab und begeben uns auf den Schlussanstieg bis zu unserem Nachtquartier, dem Gasthof Bodenalpe. 





 57 km, 2.200 HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2018)

Um uns die Auffahrt zur Bodenalpe zu ersparen sind wir 2011 mit der Seilbahn zur Idalp und auf Trails abwärts gefahren.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Um uns die Auffahrt zur Bodenalpe zu ersparen sind wir 2011 mit der Seilbahn zur Idalp und auf Trails abwärts gefahren.


Wir haben auf der Tour insgesamt schon 2 Seilbahnen genommen, mehr bekomme ich nicht genehmigt. Und danach immer diese Sprüche: "Morgen machen wir aber wieder was Anstrengendes "


----------



## beuze1 (2. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Malerisch der Schwarzsee in einer kleinen Talmulde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 778588



Bist Du da sicher das das der Schwarzsee ist? Wenn ich die Tour auf der Karte verfolge glaub ich da nicht so richtig dran.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin schon auf einem Alpencross an einem Tag mit 4 Seilbahnen gefahren, Heiligkreuz-Hospitz, Piz Sorega, Porta Vescovo und Col Rodella.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Oktober 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Bist Du da sicher das das der Schwarzsee ist? Wenn ich die Tour auf der Karte verfolge glaub ich da nicht so richtig dran.


Der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge, aber der Schwarzsee liegt nach wie vor auf ca. 1.710 m kurz vor der Oberen Freschalpe 

Ist eher ein Tümpel, da musst du nah ranzoomen, aber auf der OSM steht auch der Name dran.


----------



## Crissi (2. Oktober 2018)

bis zum fiesen Schnapper Richtung Scheidseen.

Anhang anzeigen 779189[/QUOTE]


Der Schnapper heisst bei uns schon „Hillary Step“ .


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

Crissi schrieb:


> bis zum fiesen Schnapper Richtung Scheidseen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 779189
> 
> Der Schnapper heisst bei uns schon „Hillary Step“ .



Passt gut, einschließlich Stau!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (3. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Zur besseren Nachvollziehbarkeit der Strecke hier der track:
> 
> https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=szsqogkfhznqdypw
> 
> ...


Fehlen der legendäre Passo di Campo und, zum krönenden Abschluss, der Tremalzo mit Auffahrt vom Passo d'Ampola…


----------



## bikeseppl (3. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge, aber der Schwarzsee liegt nach wie vor auf ca. 1.710 m kurz vor der Oberen Freschalpe
> 
> Ist eher ein Tümpel, da musst du nah ranzoomen, aber auf der OSM steht auch der Name dran.


Das Ganze scheint ein wenig unklar zu sein, lt. Kompasskarte liegt der Schwarzsee liegt ca. 8 Km westlich bei der Wormser Hütte auf ca. 2200 m, du bist am Schwarzer See im Silbertal.
Auf der Garmin Karte bist du aber am Schwarzsee im Silbertal 

Servus Reiner


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

@bikeseppl
Das Foto ist gemacht ca. 2 km vor Ende der Fahrstraße (an der Oberen Freschalpe).
In der OSM und in der Kompasskarte ist der See als "Schwarzsee" bezeichnet. Ist wie gesagt ein kleiner Tümpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Fehlen der legendäre Passo di Campo und, zum krönenden Abschluss, der Tremalzo mit Auffahrt vom Passo d'Ampola…



Bein Campo reichen mir die wenigen Berichte der "Überlebenden". Manche Erfahrung muss man nicht unbedingt selber machen...


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

TAG 4 Fimbertal - Mals

Der Regen hat über Nacht glücklicherweise aufgehört und wir fahren bei Sonnnenschein das Fimbertal weiter hinauf.
Blick zurück auf unser Nachtquartier.






Das Fimbertal ist immer wieder beeindruckend. Im Gegensatz zum Ischgler Grenzkamm hat hier der Skitourismus keine Wunden in die Landschaft geschlagen und man hat Stille und Bergeinsamkeit.





Wie Pilze scheinen die Felsen aus dem Almboden hervorzubrechen.





Eine urwüchsige Landschaft, an der wir uns nicht sattsehen können.





Gut fahrbar geht es auf Schotterpiste zur Heidelberger Hütte.





Der Blick zurück ins Tal.





Die Schiebepassage (ca. 1 Stunde) ab der Heidelberger ist wegen der grandiosen Aussicht sehr kurzweilig und schon bald steht man auf dem Fimberpass.





Dieser Anblick lässt mein Herz immer wieder höher schlagen. Die Abfahrt ist wirklich episch


----------



## Deleted 347960 (3. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bein Campo reichen mir die wenigen Berichte der "Überlebenden". Manche Erfahrung muss man nicht unbedingt selber machen...


Zum Radeln nicht unbedingt geeignet. In der Tat habe ich mich seinerzeit unterwegs gefragt, ob vielleicht Anderl Heckmayr, der Vater von Andreas Heckmayr bei der Erstbesteigung der Eiger Nordwand auch ein Bike mitgenommen hatte… Aber landschaftlich eine der schönsten Etappen und auch das Val Daone war nicht schlecht.


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> In der Tat habe ich mich seinerzeit unterwegs gefragt, ob vielleicht Anderl Heckmayr, der Vater von Andreas Heckmayr bei der Erstbesteigung der Eiger Nordwand auch ein Bike mitgenommen hatte



Angeblich ist er ja damals zumindest mit dem Radl von Oberstdorf bis zur Kleinen Scheidegg gefahren.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Das Fimbertal ist immer wieder beeindruckend. Im Gegensatz zum Ischgler Grenzkamm hat hier der Skitourismus keine Wunden in die Landschaft geschlagen und man hat Stille und Bergeinsamkeit.


Ist das wirklich so mit der Einsamkeit? Ich war das letzte Mal 1998 am Fimberpass (auch damals schon im Pulk) und stelle mir das mittlerweile wie eine MTB-Karawane vor.
Schön isser, das stimmt ...


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so mit der Einsamkeit? Ich war das letzte Mal 1998 am Fimberpass (auch damals schon im Pulk) und stelle mir das mittlerweile wie eine MTB-Karawane vor.
> Schön isser, das stimmt ...


So einsam wie im Silbertal ist's sicher nicht, aber mein Vergleich bezog sich mehr auf (die viel beworbenen) trails am Kamm (Zeblas, Grenzkamm etc.). Da oben sieht's teilweise aus wie auf einer Großbaustelle


----------



## Speedskater (3. Oktober 2018)

Zeblastrail sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren, von Baustelle war da nix zu sehen und da waren wir auch sehr einsam.


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

weiter mit TAG 2 Fimbertal - Mals

Die Abfahrt hat einfach alles, was es braucht: Steile und technische Abschnitte, aufgelockert durch einfache Passagen, immer wieder tolle Ausblicke und ständig wechselndes Panorama, eine super Einkehrmöglichkeit in Griosch, dann weiter trailig auf schönen Wiesen...



 

...über Hängebrücken...



 

...entlang wilder Schluchten..



 

...die selbst im August noch ordentlich Schneereste bunkern.



 

Richtung Ramosch entdecken wir einen neuen trail, der (mit wenigen Schiebeabschnitten) wunderschön durch den Bergwald führt.



 

Aber auch diese Abfahrt ist irgendwann zu Ende und wir gelangen hinunter an den Inn...



 

...mit seiner historischen Holzbrücke bei Sur En.



 

Weiter geht's in die nächste Schlucht...



 

... auf durchgehend steilem Anstieg ins Val D'Uina.



 

Kurz vor der Alp Uina Dadaint kann man schon mal einen Blick erhaschen auf die Wand mit Röhre.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Oktober 2018)

Den Trail nach Ramosch sind wir letztes Jahr auch gefahren. Sehr hübsch. 
Uina Schlucht war 2011 auf dem Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Oktober 2018)

Klasse Tour bis hierher. Da sind für mich ja einige Tips dabei die ich mal anradeln muss.


----------



## Grossvater (4. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir nen  für den Bericht und diese super schöne stimmige Tour (wie eigentlich alle von Euch )

Meega - Heckmair Start in OD, Warth-Lech sauber gepimpt, via Silbertal auf die Albrecht gewechselt , auf der JoeRoute durch die Uina, dann  einfach mal das Madritsch mitgenommen und obendrauf noch die OstHälfte der quasi "nagelneuen" Tour de Non in den AlpX eingebaut.
Absolut 1. Sahne. Überleg Dir doch schon mal nen Namen für Deinen neuen "Klassiker"


----------



## bMerry (4. Oktober 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Auch von mir nen  für den Bericht und diese super schöne stimmige Tour (wie eigentlich alle von Euch )
> 
> Meega - Heckmair Start in OD, Warth-Lech sauber gepimpt, via Silbertal auf die Albrecht gewechselt , auf der JoeRoute durch die Uina, dann  einfach mal das Madritsch mitgenommen und obendrauf noch die OstHälfte der quasi "nagelneuen" Tour de Non in den AlpX eingebaut.
> Absolut 1. Sahne. Überleg Dir doch schon mal nen Namen für Deinen neuen "Klassiker"



Definitiv , sieht nach Top-of-all aus. Würd am liebsten gleich losziehen (vor der Schnee sich ausbreitet....)


----------



## Crissi (4. Oktober 2018)

Herrlich, wenn ich die Bilder sehe könnt ich schon wieder los!


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2018)

Der letzte Vorposten der Zivilisation - die Alp Uina Dadaint.

Hier hat man die steile Schotterauffahrt hinter sich und kann noch mal verschnaufen und Kalorien fassen für die spannende Wanderung durch die Felsengalerie.





Im Blick zurück ein weites offenes Tal...





...vor uns eine senkrechte Wand mit einer waghalsigen Wegeführung.





Der Weg ist quasi als Halbkreis in die mehr oder weniger senkrechte Wand gesprengt. Der Bach rauscht gute hundert Meter tiefer durch den Grund der Schlucht. An Überhängen wurden kurze Stollen angelegt.





Geländer sind nur sporadisch vorhanden und so schiebt man sein Radl im Abstand von einem halben Meter immer am gähnenden Abgrund vorbei. 





Der Weg führt stetig bergan und ist insbesondere in den beiden unbeleuchteten Stollen sehr grobschottrig/stufig.

Wegen der größeren Länge und der Tiefe der Schlucht fühlt man sich etwas ausgesetzter als am Schrofenpass, dafür ist der Weg aber immer ausreichend breit (ca. 1,30 m). Auch hier sollte man natürlich schwindelfrei und trittsicher sein.





Was ein Aufwand, diesen Weg hier hereinzusprengen (angelegt von 1908 bis 1910 vom Deutsch-Österreichischen Alpenverein). 





Nach rd. einem Kilometer Nervenkitzel kommen Steig und Bach wieder näher zueinander.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2018)

Nach der Enge der Schlucht liegt plötzlich die weite und offene Sesvenna-Hochfläche vor uns.  



 

Noch mal ein kurzer Blick zurück zum Schluchteinstieg.



 

Leicht trailig gehts in stetem Auf und Ab über die Hochfläche, die Grenze Schweiz-Südtirol passiert man ohne großes Federlesen am höchsten Punkt, dem Schlinigpass.



 

Recht bald hinter dem Pass taucht die alte Pforzheimer Hütte auf (nurmehr eine Ruine)...



 

... und direkt daneben die bewirtschaftete Sesvennahütte.



 

Auf unglaublich steilem Schotterweg wird die Talstufe mit Wasserfall überwunden...



 

...und nach Passieren der Ortschaft Schlinig hat man bereits einen schönen Blick in die Vinschger Talböden.



 

Wir fahren bis Mals, wo wir nach längerem Suchen eine Unterkunft im Hotel Margun ergattert haben.

Am Balkongeländer hängen (landestypisch) prächtige Geranien, die schneebdeckten Gipfel dahinter sind nicht minder prächtig. Wir werden ihnen morgen näherkommen...



 

61 km - 2.300 HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (4. Oktober 2018)

Wir sind diesen Juli an der Sesvenna Hütte rechts abgebogen Richtung Sesvenna Scharte und dann runter nach S-Charl. Landschaftlich grandios,aber nix für Leut die nicht viel schieben und tragen wollen.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Oktober 2018)

*Wir brauchen Futter!!!


.*​


----------



## cschaeff (5. Oktober 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wir brauchen Futter!!!
> 
> 
> .*​



Haben heute ne lange Tour im Harz gemacht und sind spät zurückgekommen. Morgen geht's weiter, versprochen


----------



## bMerry (5. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Haben heute ne lange Tour im Harz gemacht und sind spät zurückgekommen. Morgen geht's weiter, versprochen



schön, die lange Tour UND dass es weiter geht. Noch 32 Minuten bis morgen


----------



## LadyAmanda (6. Oktober 2018)

Klasse Tour und Dokumentation. Der Alpen X steht nächstes Jahr auch auf dem Programm. Mit meiner Höhenangst fallen da aber einige Passagen weg, die Du illustriert hast.


----------



## Trekiger (6. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> So einsam wie im Silbertal ist's sicher nicht, aber mein Vergleich bezog sich mehr auf (die viel beworbenen) trails am Kamm (Zeblas, Grenzkamm etc.). Da oben sieht's teilweise aus wie auf einer Großbaustelle


Ich fands oben rüber schon besser als durchs Tal. Vor allem der S1-Traumtrail von der Fuorcla da Val Gronda runter hat es mir angetan. Werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder einplanen, wenn ich deinen Silvretta-Bernina-Loop (plus ein paar Anpassungen) nachfahre. Hoffe auf das gleiche Wetter.


----------



## cschaeff (6. Oktober 2018)

TAG 5 Mals - Latsch

Nachdem wir am Fimberpass schon mal eine ordentliche Prise Hochgebirge genommen haben, gibt es heute noch eine Schippe drauf. Südtirols höchster Berg lockt und vis a vis ein Übergang, an dem eine Abfahrt auf 3.123 m über dem Meer beginnt und nach beeindruckenden 2.500 Tiefenmetern im Etschtal endet.

König Ortler (rechts) und Königsspitze (links)





Typisch Südtirol - Bewässerung aus vollen Rohren (Dusche inklusive).





Bevor wir in den Genuss der Kür kommen, ist erstmal Pflichtarbeit angesagt.

Auf der Hardcore-Trekking-Autobahn rollen wir nach Prad.





Ab Prad teilen wir uns die Stilfserjochstraße ein Stück weit mit vielen Rennradlern, die ihrem Heiligen Gral entgegenstrampeln. An der Stilfserbrücke verlassen wir die ganzen rasierten Wadeln und fahren ein Stück auf Schotter durch den Wald, um dann wieder auf die Straße nach Sulden einzubiegen.

Der Ortler und seine Trabanten geben sich etwas verhüllt, aber man spürt, dass diese Gipfel noch mal ein anderes Kaliber sind...





In Sulden angekommen wird Proviant aufgefüllt und mit Bananen, Weintrauben, Pfirsichen, Käse, Anisbrot und Kaminwurzen geht's in die Seilbahn, welche uns quälende 700 HM durchs Skigebiet bis zur Schaubachhütte erspart.





Auf der Schaubachhütte angekommen, fühlt man sich wie in einer anderen Welt: Kein Baum, kein Strauch, kein Gras. Man ist umstellt von eisbedeckten Riesen. 





Gute 500 HM muss das Radl bis zum Joch geschoben werden. Es ist durchgehend steil und die dünne Luft treibt den Puls in ordentliche Höhen.





Recht bald sieht man das Joch.





Das Ding zieht sich und öfter als sonst legen wir eine Verschnaufpause ein. Schieben auf 3.000 m über dem Meer ist doch was anderes als auf 2.000 m 





Doch irgendwann ist auch der letzte Steilaufschwung genommen und wir stehen oben am Joch.

Allein der Blick ins Martelltal wäre atemberaubend (wenn wir nicht bereits beraubt wären...)


----------



## rattlebrain (7. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> *Südtirols *höchster Berg lockt


ich hab das mal augebessert


----------



## cschaeff (7. Oktober 2018)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> ich hab das mal augebessert



Stimmt natürlich 
Hab's auch ausgebesert.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Oktober 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so mit der Einsamkeit? Ich war das letzte Mal 1998 am Fimberpass (auch damals schon im Pulk) und stelle mir das mittlerweile wie eine MTB-Karawane vor.


sind vor 2 Wochen über den Fimberpass und haben nur 2 Biker getroffen. Vielleicht weil die Heidelberger Hütte geschlossen war 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt hat einfach alles, was es braucht: Steile und technische Abschnitte, aufgelockert durch einfache Passagen, immer wieder tolle Ausblicke und ständig wechselndes Panorama, eine super Einkehrmöglichkeit in Griosch, dann weiter trailig auf schönen Wiesen...


kann ich absolut bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (7. Oktober 2018)

Eine Pfadspur lässt sich erkennen, ebenso die Zufallhütte (kleiner weißer Punkt ca. Bildmitte).






Bevor wir uns in die Abfahrt stürzen noch einmal ein letzter Blick zurück auf Ortler und Co.





Die ersten 200 HM sind uns zu heftig und wir schieben.





Je tiefer wir kommen, umso mehr können wir fahren.





Einzelne Abschnitte zwingen uns immer wieder mal kurz zum Absteigen...





...aber alles in allem sitzen wir doch recht viel im Sattel.





Vor uns bieten die Veneziaspitzen einen beeindruckenden Anblick.





Der trail wird immer flowiger...





...und beim Blick auf das GPS wundert man sich, dass man immer noch so hoch ist.





Steilstufen wechseln sich ab mit flachen Talböden...





...und an einem kleinen Brückchen wird erstmal pausiert und der gebunkerte Proviant vertilgt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Oktober 2018)

Top 
Das Madritschjoch will immer wieder hart erkämpft werden 
Aber es lohnt sich wirklich für den langen Trail durchs Martelltal 




Wenn man sich die viel befahrene Stilfser Joch Strasse ersparen will , kann man auch von Prad über die Vallneiralm bis Sulden fahren: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/vinschgau/306_prad-vallneiralm-sulden-prad/100357898/


----------



## cschaeff (7. Oktober 2018)

Ein wunderschönes Tal, ganz wenig Menschen unterwegs, man hört nur das Plätschern des Baches. 





Immer weiter geht's durch dieses beeindruckende Hochtal...





...bis die majestätisch gelegene Zufallhütte ins Blickfeld rückt.





Natürlich wird der Hütte ein Besuch abgestattet...





...und von der Terasse aus der Blick auf den Cevedale bewundert.





Von ganz da oben kommen wir...





...und so geht es weiter.





Kurz vor dem Zufritt-Stausee gehts noch mal über eine Wildwasserschlucht.





Der Cevedale vom Seeufer aus.





Das Seeufer begleitet ein schöner Wanderweg auf der rechten Seite.





Die Sperrmauer ist beeindruckend hoch...





Immer weiter geht es auf dem Marteller Talweg auf einem spaßigen Singletrail...





...der uns fast komplett bis hinunter ins Etschtal Freude bereitet.

Das war eine schicke Abfahrt 





Wir beziehen unser Quartier in Latsch in der Pension Tannenhof 

66 km - 2.400 HM (einschließlich 700 HM Seilbahn)


----------



## cschaeff (7. Oktober 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Top
> Das Madritschjoch will immer wieder hart erkämpft werden
> Aber es lohnt sich wirklich für den langen Trail durchs Martelltal
> Anhang anzeigen 780872
> ...



Fetter Übergang 
Die Variante über die Valnairalm sieht gut aus, die Straße war doch etwas fad...


----------



## cschaeff (7. Oktober 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Auch von mir nen  für den Bericht und diese super schöne stimmige Tour (wie eigentlich alle von Euch )
> 
> Meega - Heckmair Start in OD, Warth-Lech sauber gepimpt, via Silbertal auf die Albrecht gewechselt , auf der JoeRoute durch die Uina, dann  einfach mal das Madritsch mitgenommen und obendrauf noch die OstHälfte der quasi "nagelneuen" Tour de Non in den AlpX eingebaut.
> Absolut 1. Sahne. Überleg Dir doch schon mal nen Namen für Deinen neuen "Klassiker"



So war der Plan 
Joe haben wir schon komplett gemacht und hat uns super gefallen, Mendelkamm wollten wir unbedingt wiederholen und Gardasee war als Ziel auch gesetzt. Dazwischen lagen mit dem Madritschjoch und dem Tarscher Pass zwei Übergänge, die Neuland für uns waren. Die Strecke ergab sich somit quasi zwangsläufig...


----------



## Quente (7. Oktober 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> von Prad über die Vallneiralm bis Sulden fahren


... fahren???


----------



## Quente (7. Oktober 2018)

... so sah die Strecke aus (2015) ca. 2 Stunden schieben, tragen.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2018)

Bin begeistert 
Einiges ist doch schon vieeele Jahre her und das Madritsch Joch immer noch ein Wunsch von mir 



Grossvater schrieb:


> ... Meega - Heckmair Start in OD, Warth-Lech sauber gepimpt, via Silbertal auf die Albrecht gewechselt , auf der JoeRoute durch die Uina, dann  einfach mal das Madritsch mitgenommen und obendrauf noch die OstHälfte der quasi "nagelneuen" Tour de Non in den AlpX eingebaut.
> Absolut 1. Sahne. Überleg Dir doch schon mal nen Namen für Deinen neuen "Klassiker"



Allerdings bin ich glaub ich für so ne Kombi aus dem Alter leider raus


----------



## Speedskater (7. Oktober 2018)

Auf dem Madritschjoch war wohl nix los?

Als ich das Letzte mal da oben war sah das so aus:




16.09.2015 sah das so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (7. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bin begeistert
> Einiges ist doch schon vieeele Jahre her und das Madritsch Joch immer noch ein Wunsch von mir
> Allerdings bin ich glaub ich für so ne Kombi aus dem Alter leider raus



Quatsch, das ist alles Kopfsache, ein Kumpel von mir hat in Hawaii beim Ironman mitgespielt und ist in der AK 70 zweiter geworden.


----------



## Quente (7. Oktober 2018)

Madritschjoch 29.08.2015 schön in den Bildern zu stöbern ... ich habe keinen Meter bereut.


----------



## Quente (7. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Quente (7. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ...... und ist in der AK 70 zweiter geworden.



Danke   

Der Kopf ist nicht das Problem, aber die Kondition und Kraft sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Kopf ist nicht das Problem, aber die Kondition und Kraft sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren



Wenn ich sehe was Du sonst für Touren machst , schaffst Du das Madrischjoch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (8. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Kopf ist nicht das Problem, aber die Kondition und Kraft sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren



Hast du es versucht? Wenn nicht, weisst du doch gar nicht ob du es schaffst. Also .... auf gehts !


----------



## Quente (8. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Kopf ist nicht das Problem, aber die Kondition und Kraft sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren



... wenn der Kopf will fährt der Rest mit. Blöd wird es erst wenn der Kopf ins Zweifeln kommt.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Oktober 2018)

Übrigens, kann man an der Staumauer auf dem 36er Weg bleiben, man muss nur paar Meter hoch schieben und abwärts sind auch ein paar Stellen wo man vielleicht mal schieben muss.
Auf eurem GPS-Track sehe ich, dass ihr die Montani-Trails ausgelassen habt. Wenn man aus dem Montani-Trail rauspurzelt, kann man am Bierkeller vorbei, oder direkt durch die Apfelplantage nach Latsch fahren.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> kann man am Bierkeller vorbei


sicher *nicht* vorbeifahren


----------



## cschaeff (8. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bin begeistert
> Allerdings bin ich glaub ich für so ne Kombi aus dem Alter leider raus



Als ob die ladies in pink sich jemals ums Alter geschert hätten...


----------



## wastl59 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ja Pension Tannenhof kann ich auch nur empfehlen, war schon mehrmals dort. Seit der Sohn Armin jetzt auch noch das Abendessen kocht ist es sogar noch einen ticken besser geworden. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dort für leider nur eine Nacht.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Oktober 2018)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Ja Pension Tannenhof kann ich auch nur empfehlen, war schon mehrmals dort. Seit der Sohn Armin jetzt auch noch das Abendessen kocht ist es sogar noch einen ticken besser geworden. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dort für leider nur eine Nacht.


Armin hatte gekocht und das Essen war tatsächlich richtig gut


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Als ob die ladies in pink sich jemals ums Alter geschert hätten...



 Da muss ich dir jetzt recht geben 

Madritschjoch allein hätte ich auch keine Bedenken, nur die Gesamtlänge und hm, das ist nix mehr bzw. war noch nie was 
aber jetzt kommt ja bald ein harter Winter   vielleicht kann ich was mit Bergbahnen zusammenflicken. Es gibt schon einiges was mir noch fehlt und was ich nochmal machen wöllte.



  für eure Mutmachung


----------



## Grossvater (8. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gesamtlänge und hm


Hast nen Faktor vergessen ––> Zeit 
Im Zweifel dauert die Tour halt ein zwei Tage länger.
Oder eben von ner Bahn helfen lassen wie du schreibst. Bevor die sinnlos in der Gegend rumstehn 


Mausoline schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einiges was mir noch fehlt und was ich nochmal machen wöllte.


Oh ja - mir auch. U.a. eben genau das Madritsch.
Aber die Ideenkiste muss auch immer schön voll sein. Falls da mal der Boden rauskommt dann gute Nacht - und das nicht nur beim Biken


----------



## Trekiger (9. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir jetzt recht geben
> 
> Madritschjoch allein hätte ich auch keine Bedenken, nur die Gesamtlänge und hm, das ist nix mehr bzw. war noch nie was
> aber jetzt kommt ja bald ein harter Winter   vielleicht kann ich was mit Bergbahnen zusammenflicken. Es gibt schon einiges was mir noch fehlt und was ich nochmal machen wöllte.
> ...



Einfach in Sulden übernachten, dann hast du den ganzen nächsten Tag Zeit für das Madritschjoch. Die 500hm Schieben (nach der Seilbahn  ) hoch sind anstregend aber machbar und die Abfahrt ist ein Traum, trotz ein paar Schiebestücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Oktober 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Einfach in Sulden übernachten, dann hast du den ganzen nächsten Tag Zeit für das Madritschjoch. Die 500hm Schieben (nach der Seilbahn  ) hoch sind anstregend aber machbar und die Abfahrt ist ein Traum, trotz ein paar Schiebestücke.



Auf der Schaubachhütte lässt sichs auch gut Übernachten


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Oktober 2018)

@Mausoline 
du siehst, es gibt keinen Grund das nicht doch noch zu probieren, du wirst es nicht bereuen !


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2018)

TAG 6 Latsch - Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde

Entlang der endlosen Apfelplantagen des Etschtales geht es nach dem Frühstück erstmal gemütlich von Latsch nach Tarsch auf wenig befahrener Nebenstraße.




 

Von Tarsch noch ein Stück durch den Wald bis zur Talstation des kleinen 2-er Sessellifts...



 

..mit welchem wir uns 700 HM bis zur Tarscher Alm erschummeln.

Der Blick ins Etschtal aus dem schaukelnden Mini-Lift ist schon mal ganz nett.



 

Ab der Tarscher Alm ist der Weg soweit klar...



 

Auf steilem Wiesenweg schieben wir Richtung Süden.



 

Das Joch erkennt man bereits recht früh...



 

...was nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass man auch schnell da ist 

Bis auf den letzten Steilaufschwung lässt sich aber alles gut schieben.



 

Das ungewöhnliche geformte Gipfelkreuz am Tarscher Joch.

Oben ist man allerdings noch nicht, es geht noch eine Etage höher.



 

Blick zurück auf das Joch.



 

Nach ca. 20 Minuten schieben ist man dann auch am Tarscher Pass angekommen.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2018)

Der Blück nach Süden ins Ultental.



 

Die Abfahrt ist schwer. Sehr steil und rutschig, enge Kehren, hohe Stufen - bei uns kommt kein Hochgefühl auf und wir schieben den Großteil... 



 

...bis wir die Fahrstraße zum Arzkarsee erreichen.

Die Aussicht ist trotzdem schön. 



 

Nach leckerer Einkehr an der Steinrast finden wir noch einen netten trail...



 

...bis wir am Zoggeler Stausee auf die Straße kommen.

Nun geht es ein gutes Stück auf Asphalt durch St. Walburg und weiter Richtung Hofmahdjoch. Potentielle Nachfahrer sollten an Licht und Signalweste denken, denn der Tunnel ist recht lang...   



 

Nach dem ersten Tunnel können wir zum Glück auf einen Forstweg ausweichen...



 

...welcher zahlreiche Leckereien für uns bereithält.



 

Langsam tauchen wir ein in eine sehr liebliche Almlandschaft.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2018)

Angekommen am Passo di Castrin...



 

...öffnet sich der Blick auf Maddalene-Berge mit den steilen Grashängen.



 

Eine sehr friedliche Landschaft mit sattgrünen Bäumen, saftigen Wiesen und eher sanft geschwungenen Bergen.



 

Das passt hervorragend 

Und wo wir schon mal da sind... 



 

...biegen wir natürlich gleich ein auf den Proveiser Steig.



 

Schön trailig... 



 

...immer wieder mit weitem Blick ins obere Nonstal...



 

...bleiben wir bis zu unserer Unterkunft in Senale (Unsere liebe Frau im Walde) auf diesen schönen Wegerln. 



 

Unterkunft finden wir im Hirschen. Das Abendessen und das Frühstücksbuffet sind der Hammer. Allerdings sind die Preise recht zapfig, zumal wir ein etwas in die Jahre gekommenes Zimmer haben. Trotzdem ein  von uns für den Hirschen.

48 km - 2.900 HM (davon 700 HM mit dem Lift)


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2018)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Einfach in Sulden übernachten, dann hast du den ganzen nächsten Tag Zeit für das Madritschjoch. Die 500hm Schieben (nach der Seilbahn  ) hoch sind anstregend aber machbar und die Abfahrt ist ein Traum, trotz ein paar Schiebestücke.





bikespammer schrieb:


> @Mausoline
> du siehst, es gibt keinen Grund das nicht doch noch zu probieren, du wirst es nicht bereuen !








Mausoline schrieb:


> ... Madritschjoch allein hätte ich auch keine Bedenken, nur ...






Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Auf der Schaubachhütte lässt sichs auch gut Übernachten



.... und auf der Zufallhütte auch   und gut essen


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2018)

Würdet ihr den Tarscher Pass nochmal machen?
Die Alternative wär Naturnser Alm hoch, auch nicht gerade prickelnd. Langweilige Auffahrt und kein Lift


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2018)

Man kann die Aschbachbahn nehmen und dann zur Naturnser Alm fahren.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Würdet ihr den Tarscher Pass nochmal machen?
> Die Alternative wär Naturnser Alm hoch, auch nicht gerade prickelnd. Langweilige Auffahrt und kein Lift



Wenn es eine bessere Option gäbe, um ins Ultental zu kommen, würden wir den Tarscher Pass wohl nicht mehr machen. Naturnser Alm fanden wir auch sehr langweilig zum Hochkurbeln. Tag 6 war so ein typischer "Transfertag", um nach dem Martelltal rüber zur Tour de Non zu kommen. Nicht wirklich schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu den vorigen Tagen eher nicht so spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (9. Oktober 2018)

Erst mal ein Dank und ein Lob für den interessanten Bericht!!

Dann eine Frage, die mich, der (mit 53)immer noch auf einen Alpencross hofft, schon lange interessiert: Die Unterkunft, wie macht Ihr das so (also auch die Mitleser)? Schon im Frühling vorbuchen und dann immer Angst haben, das der Zeitplan im Sommer aus irgendeinem Grund in die Hose geht, da reicht eine Sperrung oder ein Schlechtwettertag oder eine Verletzung oder ein Defekt ja schon aus? Oder erst mittags mit "booking.com" was an der Strecke raussuchen und auf ein freies Zimmer hoffen? Beide Versionen haben doch ein gewisses Stress- bzw. Sorgenpotential.


----------



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Erst mal ein Dank und ein Lob für den interessanten Bericht!!
> 
> Dann eine Frage, die mich, der (mit 53)immer noch auf einen Alpencross hofft, schon lange interessiert: Die Unterkunft, wie macht Ihr das so (also auch die Mitleser)? Schon im Frühling vorbuchen und dann immer Angst haben, das der Zeitplan im Sommer aus irgendeinem Grund in die Hose geht, da reicht eine Sperrung oder ein Schlechtwettertag oder eine Verletzung oder ein Defekt ja schon aus? Oder erst mittags mit "booking.com" was an der Strecke raussuchen und auf ein freies Zimmer hoffen? Beide Versionen haben doch ein gewisses Stress- bzw. Sorgenpotential.



Wir buchen meistens nur die erste Unterkunft von zuhause und dann unterwegs immer von Tag zu Tag. Bislang immer was gefunden, ganz ohne Stress


----------



## Grossvater (9. Oktober 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Unterkunft vorbuchen


gibt’s für mich nur im Ausnahmefall. Soll heißen wenn ich bei der Planung schon weiß, es wird knapp und es gäbe keine Alternative (zB Hütte oä ).
Ansonsten bleib ich einfach gern flexibel. 
Hat bisher auch immer funktioniert, wenn man Riva/Torbole mal weglässt  
da mussten wir zuletzt mal nach Arco ausweichen. War trotzdem sehr schöner Abschluss.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man auf Hütten übernachten will, sollte man rechtzeitig vorbuchen und dann muss der Zeitplan eingehalten werden.
Wenn man mehr als ein Zimmer benötigt sollte man auch vorbuchen.

Ich bevorzuge es im Tal zu übernachten und mache mir eine Liste mit Hotes in den jeweiligen Übernachtungsorten. Wenn ich am Etappenziel bin telefonier ich die Liste ab und eines der Hotels hat immer ein Zimmer frei. Während der italienischen Ferien in den Dolomiten muss das nicht unbedingt funktionieren.

Und Hotels mit Wäscheservice, wo man abends seine Klamotten abgibt und am nächsten Morgen gewaschen wieder zurück bekommt, sind zu bevorzugen.


----------



## PraterRadler (9. Oktober 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Oder erst mittags mit "booking.com" was an der Strecke raussuchen und auf ein freies Zimmer hoffen.



Was heisst hier "ERST mittags"?
Da weiss man ja noch nicht, wo man abends landet. 
Kümmere mich meist 1-2h vor Tourende drum. Achte dabei allerdings darauf, dass ich möglichst vor Dunkelheit noch ein Gebiet oder Hütte mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten erreiche und checke das grobe Zielgebiet am Abend vorher nach der Buchungssituation ab und richte meine Suche danach aus. booking ist schon ein guter Helfer - kommt aber immer auf die Situation an. Bis jetzt immer gutgegangen und Stress ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> ....Die Unterkunft, wie macht Ihr das so (also auch die Mitleser)? Schon im Frühling vorbuchen ...



Wir haben meist gebucht, ein paar Wochen bis kurz vorher. Vor allem auch Hütten. Zudem habe ich keine Lust abends oder spätnachmittags Orte abzufahren und zu suchen. Kommt natürlich auf die Reisezeit, die Gegend und die Anzahl der Mitfahrer an.

Ich will das Biken und die Gegend genießen und nicht abends oder tagsüber rum telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Man kann die Aschbachbahn nehmen und dann zur Naturnser Alm fahren.



Dann brauch ich ja nicht mehr zur Naturnser Alm und kann gleich Richtung Vigiljoch oder wo gibts was Schöneres zu fahren


----------



## Speedskater (10. Oktober 2018)

Natürlich kann man auch von der Aschbachbahn zum Vigiljoch und von dort ins Ultental fahren.
Man kann auch den Via Claudia Radweg fahren und ins Ultental abbiegen.

Leider kann ich die Frage: Welche Abfahrt ins Ultental ist die schönste? (max. fahrbarer Trailanteil, wobei das individuell variiert) auch nicht beantworten.


----------



## McNulty (10. Oktober 2018)

Insgesamt sollte man schon einen guten Grund haben ins Etschtal runterzufahren, weil die Wege wieder raus sind alle nicht so super dolle. OK gehen schon...oder wieder elegant nach Norden vorbei Richtug Similaun eine runde Sache draus machen .


----------



## cschaeff (10. Oktober 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Insgesamt sollte man schon einen guten Grund haben ins Etschtal runterzufahren, weil die Wege wieder raus sind alle nicht so super dolle. OK gehen schon...oder wieder elegant nach Norden vorbei Richtug Similaun eine runde Sache draus machen .



Könnte ein schöner loop werden 
Uns fehlen noch Eisjöchl und Similaun


----------



## McNulty (10. Oktober 2018)

Eure Route ist richtig klasse . Hat nur einen Fehler: geht nicht im Kreis


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Könnte ein schöner loop werden
> Uns fehlen noch Eisjöchl und Similaun



Ist das alles  Schneebergscharte, Krimmler Tauern ...


----------



## cschaeff (10. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist das alles  Schneebergscharte, Krimmler Tauern ...



Krimmler, Forcella Ambrizola, Pala-Gruppe, Monte Grapa, Schlernhäuser und Knüppelsteig, Lagoraikette (Passo Sadole), Passo dell'Ables, Ducanfurgga...die Ideenkiste ist zum Glück randvoll


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Krimmler, Forcella Ambrizola, Pala-Gruppe, Monte Grapa, Schlernhäuser und Knüppelsteig, Lagoraikette (Passo Sadole), Passo dell'Ables, Ducanfurgga...die Ideenkiste ist zum Glück randvoll



 und Schweiz ist ja auch noch da ... wie soll man das nur alles schaffen

Ich hab  mir derweil mal bereits Gefahrenes von oben angeschaut


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Oktober 2018)

heeeee, ihr seid's mir ja ne lustige Runde, ist das nun ein Wunschkonzert ?


----------



## Fubbes (11. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und Schweiz ist ja auch noch da ... wie soll man das nur alles schaffen


Ducanfurgga ist doch Schweiz, hatte er also schon im Blick. 
Die steht bei mir ja auch noch aus, da sie im letzten Jahr im September dem Schnee zum Opfer gefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2018)

bikespammer schrieb:


> heeeee, ihr seid's mir ja ne lustige Runde, ist das nun ein Wunschkonzert ?


Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour


packen wir's an, es gibt noch viel zu entdecken ! 

und noch ein dickes Kompliment, macht Spaß eure Tour zu verfolgen, thanx
korrigiert


----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2018)

bikespammer schrieb:


> packen wir's an, es gibt noch viel zu entdecken !
> 
> und noch ein dickes Kompliment, hat Spaß gemacht eure Tour zu verfolgen, thanx



Danke für die Blumen, Bericht geht aber noch weiter (heute Abend)


----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2018)

TAG 7 Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde - Malga di Romeno

Voller Vorfreude auf 2 Tage Mendelkamm verlassen wir nach einem grandiosen Frühstücksbuffet im Hirschen unseren Wallfahrtsort.






Rauf zum Gampenpass, kleines Stückchen Forstweg und dann ist's vorbei mit lustig...

Man neigt ja im Rückblick immer dazu, die Anstrengung etwas zu verharmlosen - und ist immer wieder auf's neue erstaunt, welche Schinderei teilweise von Nöten ist  





Wir wissen zum Glück vom letzten Jahr, dass die Schiebe-/Tragstrecke bis zur Mittagsscharte nicht so weit ist und so genießen wir beim meditativen Schieben den Ausblick nach Norden ins Etschtal.





Durch aufgelockerte Wald- und Wiesenlandschaft geht es wellig dahin...





...bis zur (bewirtschafteten) Felixer Alm...





...und gleich im Anschluss zum Felixer Weiher.





Schöner technischer trail und danach ein nicht so steiler Anstieg... 





Bei den vielen versteckten trails im Wald könnte man glatt vergessen, dass man mitten in den Alpen fährt, aber spätestens am Gantkofel hat einen der Tiefblick wieder 

Der Bozner Talkessel im vormittäglichen Dunst.





Der Mendelkamm bricht besonders hier am Gantkofel brutal steil nach Osten zum Etschtal ab.


----------



## cschaeff (11. Oktober 2018)

Der 500er Weg ist panoramatechnisch schwer zu toppen. Meist sehr dicht direkt an der Abbruchkante entlang führt er...





...durch einen lichten Baumbestand mit schönen Wiesenflächen und tollen Ausblicken...





...fast ausschließlich als Singletrail...





...im welligen Auf und Ab...





...immer wieder mit schönem Panorama...





...vorbei an schicken Gipfelkreuzen mit tollen Ausblicken...





...und immer dieser Tiefblick, der nahezu süchtig macht 





Am Wassersteig Richtung Mendelpass wettern wir eine gute halbe Stunde ab, die Gewitter kommen uns jetzt schon am frühen Nachmittag in die Quere.   





Doch bereits am Mendelpass beginnt es wieder zu schütten, und da eine Pause an den zahlreichen Souvenirbuden wenig erbaulich ist, fügen wir uns in unser Schicksal und strampeln im strömenden Regen und trotzdem bei gleißendem Sonnenschein Richtung Malga di Romeno.

Ja, den Regenbogen hab ich auch verzweifelt gesucht, aber leider nicht gesehen, muss mega gewesen sein 

Kurz vor der Malga schüttet es so stark, dass uns auf dem Weg wahre Sturzbäche entgegenkommen.





Aber auch so was geht vorbei und zumindest die Dusche ist warm und wir dürfen unsere triefend-nassen Klamotten auf einem Wäscheständer in der Hüttenküche zum Trocknen aufhängen. Wir sind die einzigen Übernachtungsgäste in der Malga.

58 km - 1.600 HM


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ducanfurgga ist doch Schweiz, hatte er also schon im Blick.
> Die steht bei mir ja auch noch aus, da sie im letzten Jahr im September dem Schnee zum Opfer gefallen ist.



Ducanfurgga war das Stichwort


----------



## cschaeff (13. Oktober 2018)

TAG 8 Malga di Romeno - Cavedago

Über Nacht hat sich das Wetter etwas beruhigt und so starten wir ohne Regen von der Malga Richtung Monte Roen.





Schiebenderweise durch die Latschen hat man einen schönen Blick über die gesamte Breite des Nonstals hinweg.

Am Horizont die eisbedeckten Orttlerriesen.





Was aus der Ferne wie eine recht gleichmäßige Abbruchkante ausschaut...





...entpuppt sich aus der Nähe als durchaus gestuft und zerfurcht.





Der kleine weiße Fleck ca. in Bildmitte ist die Überetscher-Hütte (Alternativquartier zur Malga di Romeno).





Leider ist es heute etwas diesig und so können wir das grandiose Panorama in die Dolomiten heute nur erahnen.





Die trails sind jedenfalls absolute Sahne und weit und breit ist kein Mensch zu sehen.





Zum Testa Nera geht es sehr steil und rutschig herunter, so dass wir dieses kurze Stück schieben.





Der Kalterer See vom Testa Nera aus.





Immer weiter geht's auf schönen trails immer direkt an der Abbruchkante entlang.





Durch den aufgelockerten Baumbestand und die vielen kleinen Wiesenflächen wirkt die Landschaft sehr sanft und bildet so einen schönen Kontrast zu den schroffen Hochgebirgseindrücken am Tarscher Pass oder am Madritschjoch.


----------



## cschaeff (13. Oktober 2018)

Nach gut anderthalb Fahrtagen verlassen wir den Mendelkamm und schwenken nach Westen hinab ins Nonstal. 



 

Nach relativ kurzer Abfahrt ist man plötzlich wieder in einer komplett anderen Umgebung angekommen. Kiefern dominieren das Bild, die "Berge" sind nun komplett bewaldet - fühlt sich an wie Mittelgebirge.



 

Ein sehr schöner Trail führt uns hinunter nach Vervo, wo wir in einem kleinen alimentari das erste Mal seit zwei Tagen wieder Proviant bunkern können. 



 

Weiter geht's auf leicht fordernden trails... 



 

...bis wir das Castel Thun erblicken.



 

Vorbei an Milliarden rotbackigen Äpfeln und pittoresken kleinen Ortschaften geht es am östlichen Talrand dahin.



 

Zwischendurch wird es noch mal richtig schluchtig und im Westen schieben sich die Brenta-Ausläufer prominent ins Bild.



 

So faszinierend das Hochgebirge ja zugegebenermaßen ist...

Ich mag den Wald 



 

Die Wäschtrocknung ist noch im Gange und dank Mudhugger gibt es auch keine ungewollten Vollbremsungen oder lustige schwarze Muster auf dem teuren Fummel  



 

Die Nocce-Querung an der Rocchetta finden wir auch beim zweiten Mal verwirrend wegen der vielen Spuren und Tunnel. Unser Gehirn ist vermutlich durch die Ruhe und Einsamkeit am Mendelkamm noch zu entschleunigt, um die ganzen Autos und Motorräder zu verkraften.

Jedenfalls überstehen wir diesen Zivilisationsschock unbeschadet und sind Richtung Andalo schnell wieder aus dem Trubel heraus. Hinter Maso Milano verlassen wir die Tour de Non und nehmen den langen Schlussanstieg Richtung Andalo in Angriff.

Blick von Süden aus ins Nonstal, in Bildmitte Spormagiore.       



 

Wir kommen unter in Cavedago in der Albergo Bellavista.

Wir sind vorerst die einzigen Gäste und wundern uns, dass der Speiseraum bis auf den letzten Platz eingedeckt ist. Nach dem obligatorischen Duschen, Wäsche waschen, Ladegeräte anstöpseln, Wetter checken, Trinkflaschen ausspülen usw. kommen wir runter in ein mittlerweile proppevolles Ristorante. Es gibt heute eine Spezialität der Region: Wagenradgroße Kartoffelpuffer, gekochte rote Bohnen und dazu reichlich Schinken und Käse. Hört sich jetzt vielleicht nicht so spannend an - aber es war richtig lecker.

51 km - 1.700 HM


----------



## wastl59 (13. Oktober 2018)

Beeindruckende Bilder, ich werd schon richtig kribbelig.
Nächstes Jahr wieder ne Trans Alp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (16. Oktober 2018)

TAG 9 Cavedago - Torbole

In der Nacht hat es wieder ordentlich geschüttet und so ist es zum Aufbruch Richtung Andalo noch etwas neblig.

Die Lago-Experten kennen das: Wenn der Schotter in Beton übergeht, wird's brutal steil...



 

Andalo versprüht am frühen Morgen den typischen Charme eines verlassenen Wintersportortes im Sommer. Zumindest ist es bunt...



 

Die Wolken hängen heute schon recht früh in den Bergen, die Brentatürme verhüllen sich leider etwas.



 

Am Lago di Molveno fahren wir den spiaggia-trail 



 

Dann folgen wir der Brenta-Bike-Route vorbei an der Santuario Madonna del Caravaggio.



 

Weiter geht es entlang einiger hübscher Dörfer... 



 

...bei zunehmend aufklarendem Himmel.



 

Beeindruckend der Canyon in Richtung Sarca-Tal.



 

Der linke Einschnitt am Horizont ist für uns der letzte Übergang der Tour.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Oktober 2018)

In der Sportbar in Ponte Arche gibt's erstmal leckeren Capuccino mit Cornetto. Dan geht es weiter Richtung Campo Lomaso.





Das Val Lomaso ist ein schmales einsames Trogtal mit steilen Felswänden rechts und links.

Blick zurück in Richtung Brenta.





Wir nehmen die Diretissima über den berüchtigten Gardaseeschotter.





Durchaus schroff die Berge, aber alles unterhalb der Baumgrenze.





Richtung Rifugio San Pietro zieht es leider vollends zu.

Angekommen am Rifugio fängt es an zu schütten und wir flüchten ins Innere. Beim Blick auf das Sonnenseegel auf der Terasse könnte man meinen, man sei nicht auf Alpencross sondern auf einer Kap-Hoorn-Umsegelung. 





Wir wettern 2 Stunden im Rifugio ab bei lecker minestrone und dem ein- oder anderen koffeinhaltigen Getränk. Doch es hilft alles nichts, die Regenklamotten werden angepellt, der Rucksack vermummelt und auf sacknasser Straße geht's hinunter zum Lago.  





Wir sind ordentlich nass und durchgefroren und gönnen uns erstmal eine warme Dusche im Hotel. Der Regen hört noch mal kurz auf und wir kommen noch trockenen Fußes in eine Pizzeria. Als wir uns am Litevilleshop die Nasen am Schaufenster plattdrücken, beginnt es wieder zu schütten und wir treten endgültig den Rückzug an...





...und lassen den Tag auf unserem Balkon ausklingen.





66 km - 1.400 HM


----------



## Speedskater (16. Oktober 2018)

Val di Lomasone bin ich beim AX 2011 mit Abschluss auf dem 409 gefahren. Lufttemperatur 35°C, Bierteperatur 9°C bei Mecki.

Top Tour, top Bericht, danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2018)

ooohh ihr seid schon da, schade.
Danke fürs mit dabei sein  ich fahr sehr gerne mit euch mit  es ist immer was Besonderes


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen 

Eure Tourberichte sind jedes mal wieder ein Gedicht


----------



## Silberrücken (16. Oktober 2018)

Spitzenmässiger Tour-Bericht  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. Oktober 2018)

auch von mir ein großes Kompliment, der Reisebericht war sehr kurzweilig und hat mir ein paar neue Anregungen gegeben


----------



## Wolfobert (16. Oktober 2018)

Schon wieder vorbei...
Schön war´s...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die Mühe dazu.


----------



## PraterRadler (17. Oktober 2018)

Klasse Bericht und auch schön, die zugehörigen GPS-Daten runterladen zu können!


----------



## Denzinger (17. Oktober 2018)

Wie immer ein schöner Bericht und eine noch schönere Tour


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## terryx (17. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön - da habt ihr euch richtig Mühe gegeben mit dem Bericht  -  vielen Dank!


----------



## cschaeff (17. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare und das nette Lob 

Beim Schreiben dieser Berichte erlebt man die Touren noch einmal sehr intensiv nach. Viele kleine Gegebenheiten, die man vergessen glaubte, werden wieder präsent.

So viele Eindrücke, die bei diesen Touren auf einen einstürmen - jeder Tag bringt andere Berge, andere Vegetation, andere Tiere, andere Gebäude, andere Sprachen, anderes Essen und Trinken...

Und selber planen macht das Ganze noch intensiver, weil man sich bereits im Vorfeld ausführlich mit der Strecke beschäftigt und unterwegs immer wieder mit den eigenen Erwartungen abgleicht.

FAZIT zu dieser Tour:
Sehr abwechselungsreich! Grasig-felsige Eröffnung im Allgäu und im Vorarlberg, Herantasten ans Hochgebirge im Verwall und am Fimberpass, Eis und Fels und dünne Luft am Madritschjoch, einsame trails am Mendelkamm, Nervenkitzel am Schrofenpass und im Val D'Uina, Finisher-feeling am Lago...
Das Programm braucht seine Zeit: 9 Fahrtage mit ganz ordentlich km und HM

Für trailjunkies sind vielleicht zu viele Transferabschnitte dabei. Aber mit Fimberpass, Madritschjoch und dem Mendelkamm ist die Trailausbeute so schlecht wiederum auch nicht. Biker, die sportliche Herausforderung suchen und zudem Vielfalt und Abwechselung auf dem Weg über die Alpen erleben wollen, sind mit dieser Tour gut bedient.
In diesem Sinne: Kommt's alle gut durch den Winter und plant was Schönes für 2019


----------



## Crissi (17. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht. Macht Lust auf einen weiteren AX. Frei nach dem Motto : Nach dem AX ist vor dem AX !


----------



## wastl59 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo cschaeff,
ich bin beeindruckt, ein richtig schöner AlpenX. Die Berichterstattung war Sahne, da kann sich mancher Blogger eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Nur die Tour ist mir etwas zu heavy, ein man im gesetzten Alter muss sich nix mehr beweisen und geht die Sache etwas ruhiger an.
Ich sitzte z. Zt. auch über www.Alpenvereinaktiv.com und plane meinen AlpenX für 2019. Bin die Strecke die ich plane zwar schonmal gefahren, will aber an zwei Stellen die Tour ändern und am Schlusstag bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wie wir fahren sollen.
Da muss ich mich ganz schön anstrengen um an Deine Berichterstattung ranzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (18. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Kommt's alle gut durch den Winter und plant was Schönes für 2019




Vielen Dank für diese kurzweilige Berichterstattung.  Ich könnte und würde gleich Morgen losfahren.


----------



## Denzinger (18. Oktober 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese kurzweilige Berichterstattung.  Ich könnte und würde gleich Morgen losfahren.


Guter Plan Tobias, ich komm mit wenn ich darf


----------



## cuberni (18. Oktober 2018)

Crissi schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto : Nach dem AX ist vor dem AX !



Einmal AX und man kann es nicht mehr lassen. Diesen "Virus" bekommt man nicht mehr los...
Kann mich den Kommentaren nur anschließen. Wirklich ein sehr schöner Bericht. Viele Passagen bin ich auch schon gefahren und die Erinnerungen kommen alle wieder hoch. "Madritsch" muß ich auf alle Fälle auch noch machen. 

Gruß Berni


----------



## cschaeff (18. Oktober 2018)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Guter Plan Tobias, ich komm mit wenn ich darf


Bin auch dabei 
IBC Transalp


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ihr einen alten Sack mit nehmt, komm ich auch mit.


----------



## Denzinger (18. Oktober 2018)

wenn dann bin ich der alte Sack


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Oktober 2018)

Wer spricht da vom alten Sack.
cschaeff und Denzinger gerne wär ich als Jungspund  dabei.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Oktober 2018)

Wetter passt und Zeit hätte ich auch 
was ist denn nun ein "alter Sack" ü50 schaff ich locker 


cschaeff schrieb:


> IBC Senioren Transalp


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Oktober 2018)

Ein verspätetes Dankeschön auch von mir für's Mitnehmen .
Tolle Tour, tolle Eindrücke, toller Bericht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (21. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Bericht. Ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits:





cschaeff schrieb:


> Wer aus den Allgäuer Alpen mit dem Radl nach Süden will, kommt eigentlich nicht am Schrofenpass vorbei.


Das glauben fast 30 Jahre nach Heckmair immer noch alle - dabei stimmt es nicht.
Gerade für die nicht so ganz Schwindelfreien bietet sich das östlich gelegene Salzbichljoch an. Da schiebt man bergauf zwar auch, aber völlig unausgesetzt. Allein der Weg ist nirgendwo markiert, man sollte also gute Sicht haben. _Gpsies..._
Woher ich den Tipp habe? - Andi Heckmair hat ihn mir mal vor vielen Jahren erzählt. ;-)
Und die Variante hat noch einen Vorteil: runter nach Lechleiten lässt sich fast alles fahren!


cschaeff schrieb:


> Nun geht es ein gutes Stück auf Asphalt durch St. Walburg und weiter Richtung Hofmahdjoch. Potentielle Nachfahrer sollten an Licht und Signalweste denken, denn der Tunnel ist recht lang...


Kann man eigentlich ziemlich gut westseitig auf Waldstraße umfahren. Man kommt dann nach dem langen Tunnel erst wieder auf die Straße, quert diese kurz und fährt dann auf der anderen Seite zur Malga Castrin hoch.


cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 7 Rauf zum Gampenpass, kleines Stückchen Forstweg und dann ist's vorbei mit lustig...
> Anhang anzeigen 782515


Du kanntest die Tour de Non ja schon, aber wie empfandest Du die Beschilderung? Ausreichend?
Speziell der Abzweig von der Forststraße in diese Schiebepassage auf dem Foto, war da ein Schild? Mir berichtete jüngst jemand, er habe da nichts gesehen.


cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 8 Zum Testa Nera geht es sehr steil und rutschig herunter, so dass wir dieses kurze Stück schieben.


 (wenigstens einer, der sich dran hält.)


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2018)

@isartrails

Salzbichljoch kannte ich noch nicht 
Bergauf wäre mir egal, aber vom Schrofen runter nach Lechleiten wären wir gerne mehr gefahren...

Hofmahdjoch: Wir wollten eigentlich den 24er über die Gampenalm fahren, haben aber irgendwie den Abzweig verpasst 

Beschilderung Tour de Non: Ich hab nicht wirklich drauf geachtet, weil ich mit gps unterwegs bin. Aber aus der Erinnerung raus würd ich sagen, dass am Gampenpass kein Hinweis war (und nicht nur da). Die komplette Tour de Non so beschildern zu wollen, dass man keine Karte oder GPS braucht, ist löblich aber m. E. zu ambitioniert. Da müsstet ihr etliche zusätzliche Schilder anbringen und selbst dann würden sich immer noch einige verfransen.

Abfahrt Testa Nera: Das Schieben war weniger meiner Vernunft geschuldet als meiner unzureichenden bike-Beherrschung. Wenn ich's könnte, würd ich's machen


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff und isartrails meint Ihr das Salzbüheljoch? Der sagt mir eher was


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Oktober 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> cschaeff und isartrails meint Ihr das Salzbüheljoch? Der sagt mir eher was



Wobei ich gehört habe , das die dortigen Alphirten alles andere als Begeistert über Radler sind


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> cschaeff und isartrails meint Ihr das Salzbüheljoch? Der sagt mir eher was


Hab noch mal nachgeschaut. In der OSM ist es als Salzbüheljoch bezeichnet.


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2018)

Okay, das kenne ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (22. Oktober 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> meint Ihr das Salzbüheljoch? Der sagt mir eher was


Ja, das ist gemeint. Die einen sagen so, die anderen so.


Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wobei ich gehört habe , das die dortigen Alphirten alles andere als Begeistert über Radler sind


Wer ist im Allgäu schon begeistert über Radler? Ernst gemeinte Frage an den Local!

Schau mal hier rein: https://photos.app.goo.gl/TnBbmHKfqsouhH2K8
Radelt da einer? Bergauf wird geschoben. Ist selbst das den Älplern nicht zuzumuten?
Wurde schonmal ne Kuh angefahren? Ein Schaf in Panik versetzt, hat ein gackerndes Huhn vor Schreck das frisch gelegte Ei zertreten...?
Ich hab für viel Verständnis, auch für Alphirten. Aber grundlos den mürrischen Grant von wenig Begeisterten ernst zu nehmen, fällt mir manchmal schwer.
Weißt du, wie die zu ihrer Alp kommen? Die fahren mit dem Quad so weit rauf, wie's das Gelände zulässt. Da schiebt der Biker schon seit 10 Minuten. Wenn sie dürften, würden sie den anschließenden Steig verbreitern und befahrbar machen. Ihre Weidezäune stecken sie ab, wie es ihnen gerade passt. Dass ein Wanderweg damit gekappt wird, interessiert keinen. Aber wenn ein schiebender Biker auftaucht, dann fühlen sie sich gestört...?! Herrschaftszeiten!
Wo ich auftauche, grüß ich freundlich, schließe die Weidegatter, mache keinen Dreck, hinterlasse keine Spuren und nehme meinen Abfall wieder mit. Und alle, die ich kenne, halten das auch so.

Wenn 10.000 Biker (einfach mal so in den Raum geworfene Zahl) in einer Saison den Schrofenpass zur Pilgerroute machen, dann wird den Älplern auf der Salzbichlalm sicher kein Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenn eine Handvoll Biker auf der Variante an ihrer Holzhütte vorbei schieben und dabei ein Foto von den Wanderschuhen schießen. Welcome to reality!


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Oktober 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, das ist gemeint. Die einen sagen so, die anderen so.
> Wer ist im Allgäu schon begeistert über Radler? Ernst gemeinte Frage an den Local!
> 
> Schau mal hier rein: https://photos.app.goo.gl/TnBbmHKfqsouhH2K8
> ...



Ich bin da ja ganz Deiner Meinung und seh es auch nicht ein das hier ein paar gstergrindige Urallgäuer meinen das die Berge ihnen allein gehören und niemand anderes dort was zu suchen hat 
Ist leider so und hat aber eigentlich in diesem Tollen Tourbericht nichts zu suchen


----------



## radrolle48 (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo cschaeff, einfach ein toller Bericht mit super Fotos....Für sowas hatte ich gar keine Zeit !!!!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (2. Dezember 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie die zu ihrer Alp kommen? Die fahren mit dem Quad so weit rauf, wie's das Gelände zulässt. Da schiebt der Biker schon seit 10 Minuten.


Hab ich auch schon anders erlebt. Plätzwiese, Juni 2108: mit E-MTB und einem gigantisch grossen Rucksack. Äusserst eindrucksvoll - kurzhosig + kurzärmlig bei knapp oberhalb Handschuh-Temperatur. Der Mann hat sich echt verausgabt.
Die lernresistenten Hinterwäldler werden weniger...


----------



## ChristophScee (14. Juni 2020)

Ich finde den Track hier im Forum nicht. Kannst du ihn nochmal einstellen? Danke!


----------



## isartrails (27. August 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hab noch mal nachgeschaut. In der OSM ist es als Salzbüheljoch bezeichnet.


Muss leider mitteilen, dass mittlerweile beim Abzweig aus dem Rappenalptal ein rechteckig gelbes Schild angebracht wurde, das die Auffahrt untersagt: "Privatweg. Durchgang verboten". 
Ob das so stimmt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Hofbiker (28. August 2020)

Ja, das stimmt. Das Gebiet wurde von einem armen Industriellen als Jagd gepachtet.


----------



## isartrails (29. August 2020)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Das Gebiet wurde von einem armen Industriellen als Jagd gepachtet.


Das freut mich für ihn, aber erklärt noch nicht, wieso der Zufahrtsweg zu den oben liegenden Almen dadurch zum "Privatweg" wird. Entweder der Weg war vorher schon ein Privatweg, oder er wird es auch durch eine Privatpacht nicht. Da oben wimmelt's von Alpen, die im Sommer bestoßen werden. Die Zufahrtsstraße dürfte in erster Linie die Erreichbarkeit/Bewirtschaftung von Körberalpe, Salzbichlhütte, mittlerer und oberer Biberalp, im weiteren Sinne auch den Rappenalpen sicherstellen müssen. Auch ohne genaue Kenntnis der Sachlage würde ich mich trauen, die Behauptung aufstellen zu wollen, dass die Straße sicher nicht zu Jagdpachtzwecken (vom Steuerzahler) erbaut wurde. Wenn es tatsächlich eine Privatstraße ist (was ich nicht glaube), dann wurde sie für die Älpler gebaut. Und dann wäre da ja auch noch das bayerische Betretungsrecht, das auch vor Privatstraßen keinen Halt macht. "Durchgang" ist danach immer erlaubt, ob es dem Jagdpächter oder den Älplern so gefällt oder nicht. Das Schild ist in meinen Augen so unzulässig. Als Eigentümer darf man auf Privatgrund zwar hinweisen, aber den Durchgang verwehren wohl kaum.


----------



## Hofbiker (29. August 2020)

@isartrails dann werde ich es nächstes Jahr versuchen


----------



## tintinMUC (24. September 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Muss leider mitteilen, dass mittlerweile beim Abzweig aus dem Rappenalptal ein rechteckig gelbes Schild angebracht wurde, das die Auffahrt untersagt: "Privatweg. Durchgang verboten".
> Ob das so stimmt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


Also das Verbotsschild ist nicht gelb sondern weiss mit rotem Rand (Siehe Bild). Ansonsten für meinen Geschmack ist der Übergang übers Salzbüheljoch aber nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Schieben/tragen etwa wie beim Schrofen aber ohne erwähnenswerten trail hinten runter. Der Weg ist nur ein platt getretener völlig erodierter Kuhtritt, wie die meisten Wege rund um Warth 😩 erst kurz vor Lechleiten kann man es „Trail“ nennen (S2 mit ein paar S3-Kehren)

my 5-cent
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (24. September 2020)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> ...Übergang übers Salzbüheljoch aber nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Schieben/tragen etwa wie beim Schrofen aber ohne erwähnenswerten trail hinten runter. Der Weg ist nur ein platt getretener völlig erodierter Kuhtritt...


Interessant, deine Wahrnehmung.
Ich fand die Abfahrt ziemlich gut. Korrekt ist, dass sich da auch Kühe herumtreiben. Habe den Übergang zweimal gemacht, zuerst allein, dann mit Gruppe.
Hingegen vom Schrofenpass hinunter bin ich fast nichts gefahren (zuletzt heuer im August).

Mir ging es auch nie darum, den Übergang als den besseren darzustellen, sondern lediglich eine Alternative ins Spiel zu bringen. Der Schrofenpass ist Kult, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Aber: Die Ausgesetztheit bringt manche Leute in Schwierigkeiten, die sie auf der anderen Route nicht haben. Siehe diese beiden "Experten" (gefilmt im August 2020):


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2020)

Gibt es da inzwischen 2 Abschnitte mit Leitern?


----------



## isartrails (24. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Gibt es da inzwischen 2 Abschnitte mit Leitern?


Mindestens 3. In Erinnerung und im Film zu sehen.

1:40, die erste und längste. Schmal und man muss das Bike links tragen.
3:23, eher nicht so wild, Geländer links, d.h. Bike rechts
3:40, kurz, aber der Ausgang aus der Leiter ist von einem großen Felsklotz blockiert, über den man sein Bike drüber heben muss. Ein wenig doof, weil man bei der Aktion darauf achten muss, was der Lenker auf der Geländerseite veranstaltet. Und man selber muss dabei auch noch drüber. Aber vielleicht ist der Klotz inzwischen auch schon wieder weg. Ein paar starke Männer ohne Bikebehinderung würden ihn sicher wegschubsen können.

Unangenehmer fand ich die weggebrochenen Wegstellen (1:25; 2:35), wo du erstmal abtauchen und dann wieder hoch kommen musst, die Engstellen, wo der Lenker die Felswand touchieren könnte, die Felsbrocken, die zum Teil unmotiviert im Weg rumliegen, die Stufen, die nur unzureichend mit Holzbohlen "gesichert" sind, das Ganze im grisseligen Geröll. Und die Drahtseile, die eher lose herumhängen und mir nicht so recht Vertrauen gegeben haben.
Eigentlich ist für jeden was zum Fürchten dabei. 
Andererseits, mit Alpiner Erfahrung, Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## tintinMUC (24. September 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Interessant, deine Wahrnehmung.
> Ich fand die Abfahrt ziemlich gut. Korrekt ist, dass sich da auch Kühe herumtreiben. Habe den Übergang zweimal gemacht, zuerst allein, dann mit Gruppe.
> Hingegen vom Schrofenpass hinunter bin ich fast nichts gefahren (zuletzt heuer im August).
> 
> Mir ging es auch nie darum, den Übergang als den besseren darzustellen, sondern lediglich eine Alternative ins Spiel zu bringen. Der Schrofenpass ist Kult, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Aber: Die Ausgesetztheit bringt manche Leute in Schwierigkeiten, die sie auf der anderen Route nicht haben. Siehe diese beiden "Experten"


War schon klar 😏 vielleicht lag es ja daran, dass letztes WE Abtrieb war. Aber der Weg runter war nur matschiger Schmodder. Den Schrofen hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gemacht. Ausgesetzt ist der schon und bestimmt gibt es Leute, die das scheuen. Wenn man dann den Weg übers Salzbüheljoch geht, würde ich aber das Schild schon nicht ganz unbeachtet lassen. Der Weg ist - anders als oben dargestellt- kein (öffentlicher) Wanderweg. Ca. 1.5km hinter dem Schild (bs dahin asphaltiert) geht es nur noch weglos quer über Almwiesen (kuh- und Quadspuren folgend) bis man oben an den Wanderweg kommt, der um den Grüner führt. Ab da auf dem Wanderweg sehr holprig zum Schänzlesee. Ab dort wie gesagt nur noch Schmodder bis kurz vor Lechleiten.

kann man schon machen....😏

wenn man beide Alts nicht mag kann man auch im Rappenalptal am Abzweig zum Schrofen weiter Richtung Trifthütte und geradeaus in Richtung Haldenwanger Kopf. Und dann oben links zum südlichsten Grenzstein Deutschlands. Aber das sind dann ~250Hm extra. Von dort zur Oberen Hirschgehrenalpe und den halbwegs fahrbaren alten Almweg runter bis zum Schotterweg, der zur Jägeralpe führt. Von dort bietet es sich dann an über Saloberpass und Auenfeld zum Kriegerhorn zu fahren. Dann weiter Richtung Formarinsee...

geht auch....


----------



## DJTornado (24. September 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Siehe diese beiden "Experten" (gefilmt im August 2020):


Die fahren ja auch kein MTB sondern tragen ihre Mopeds


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2020)

Habe gerade mal geguggt. 2001 war ich das letzte Mal dort. Da gab es nur eine Leiter mit Geländer links und rechts, so dass man das Rad am besten auf dem Hinterrad vor sich her geschoben hat. 
Die Abfahrt nach Warth war aber schon damals Mist


----------



## tintinMUC (24. September 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Interessant, deine Wahrnehmung.
> Ich fand die Abfahrt ziemlich gut. Korrekt ist, dass sich da auch Kühe herumtreiben. Habe den Übergang zweimal gemacht, zuerst allein, dann mit Gruppe.
> Hingegen vom Schrofenpass hinunter bin ich fast nichts gefahren (zuletzt heuer im August


...hab mir gerade nochmal die Karte angeschaut: von der Hinteren Lechleitener Alm gibt es 3 Wege nach unten! Ich bin heute den ganz linken (nach Lechleiten) gefahren. Mein Kommentar dazu siehe oben. Evtl ist einer der beiden westlicheren (zum Holzgauer Haus bzw Mansgunter Alpe) etwas ergiebiger zum fahren...

viel Spaß


----------



## isartrails (25. September 2020)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> ...Der Weg ist - anders als oben dargestellt- kein (öffentlicher) Wanderweg.


Schrieb ich das??? Die Stelle musst du mir zeigen, wo das so dargestellt wird.
In meinem ersten Beitrag hier (2018) schreibe ich, dass der Weg komplett unbeschildert ist. In einem anderen Thread schrieb ich, dass man bei schlechter Sicht kaum erkennen kann, wo es langgeht.



tintinMUC schrieb:


> ...hab mir gerade nochmal die Karte angeschaut: von der Hinteren Lechleitener Alm gibt es 3 Wege nach unten! Ich bin heute den ganz linken (nach Lechleiten) gefahren.


Korrekt, den meine ich. Den bin ich zweimal gefahren. Wir fanden ihn prima, auch schon das Stück oben vom Joch am See entlang zur Alm. Liegt wahrschinlich wirklich am tagesaktuellen Zustand.


----------



## tintinMUC (25. September 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Schrieb ich das??? Die Stelle musst du mir zeigen, wo das so dargestellt wird.
> In meinem ersten Beitrag hier (2018) schreibe ich, dass der Weg komplett unbeschildert ist. In einem anderen Thread schrieb ich, dass man bei schlechter Sicht kaum erkennen kann, wo es langgeht.


Hoooo Brauner 😏 Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass du irgendwas geschrieben hast. Ich meinte die darauffolgende Diskussion, ob man solcherlei Schilder ernst nehmen müsste, da es doch „öffentliche vom Stuerzahler bezahlte“ Wege seien und das Betretungsrecht den Durchgang immer erlauben würde. Und den Punkt wollte ich in Frage stellen.  
Alles klar? Wir sind auf demselben Weg unterwegs. Wörtlich und sinnbildlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (26. September 2020)

Hey, vertragt euch!

In meinem thread wird nicht gestritten


----------



## Hofbiker (27. September 2020)

isartrails und tintinMUC, der Weg vom Schrofenpass nach Lechleiten oder Gehren ist und bleibt ein verbockter Weg. Vorallem wenn ein Grundbesitzer sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine Instandhaltung wehrt. Unter dem Motto: "deswegen kommen nicht mehr Gäste nach Lechleiten.


----------

